# CRUISING, le tradada des top chops, tuning interdit !



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

[...]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Oh ! Un rodster Hi-boy


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Roadster, c'est le mod&#232;le d'origine  Exactement, un roadster Ford Deuce de 1932  Par contre, la customisation, c'est un Hot Rod, d'o&#249; le terme Rodster  Et il est Hi Boy parce qu'il n'a plus d'ailes 

Mais caf&#233;-racer, c'est pas uniquement des motos ? L&#224;, je ne suis pas s&#251;r


----------



## NED (19 Février 2007)

Sur un plateau....






*VROUM !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> *Hu-mi-li&#233;.*
> 
> 
> ...


En tout cas, si tu y dessinais, je t'ai assur&#233;ment lu  J'ai beaucoup suivi le custom am&#233;ricain. Et j'ai beaucoup boss&#233; sur le californian look  J'ai quelques VW &#224; mon actif pour tout dire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4174878 a dit:
			
		

> Roadster, c'est le modèle d'origine  Exactement, un roadster Ford Deuce de 1932  Par contre, la customisation, c'est un Hot Rod, d'où le terme Rodster  Et il est Hi Boy parce qu'il n'a plus d'ailes
> 
> Mais café-racer, c'est pas uniquement des motos ? Là, je ne suis pas sûr



on m'appelle pour le café? super;

T'as raison, café racer s'applique aux motos et rOdster aux voitures. ROAdster, ce sont des motos au look plutot urbain mais avec des moulins bien concentrés en caféine  

American Graffiti (wouam , wouam, wouabidouwouam... ). C'est pour les chemises à Roberto

pour moi le café c'est avec un demi sucre et idéalement: bien serré

Ces machines; c'est du vrai tuning à la ZZtop, pas de la jacky mobile   Remarques que comparer un rod avec avec une zacky mobile c'est comme comparer le café avec le ricoré (beuark). J'en ai rien à faire de l'ami du petit déj. qu'il me foute la paix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> qui tournait avec un V8 454cc avec deux beaux double-corps Weber



Euuuh ... T'as du oublier plusieurs centimètres cubes, là, mon bon Rob, même si on considère qu'il s'agissait plutôt de "cubic inches", le compte n'y est pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

454cc = 3 litres de cylindr&#233;e. C'est un short block. Pas assez ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4175405 a dit:
			
		

> 454cc = 3 litres de cylindrée. C'est un short block. Pas assez ?



Ben nan, 454 cc = 0,454 litres de cylindrée, il y a 1000 cc dans un litre  Maintenant, en CI, là, c'est vrai (2929 cc), mais je pensais que la cylindrée de ces engins tournait plutôt entre 5 et 7,5 litres, voire 8


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Si !!!! Il dessinait (et dessine toujours je pense) dans VW mag  Furieux gribouilleur, oui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Laissez moi la journ&#233;e pour nettoyer et trier tout &#231;a en un fil "pitlane"  D&#233;sol&#233; pour le d&#233;rangement.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

Denis Sire, vous connaissez ?!... 
Belles m&#233;caniques + belles carrosseries... 
Dessin magnifique et tr&#232;s soign&#233;... :love:





Quand j'aurais un peu de temps, je vous scannerai quelques cases de ses BD...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Bah&#8230; &#199;a va parler de m&#233;canique aussi  moi, je me sens plus l'&#226;me d'un m&#233;cano, je m'y retrouve bien du coup  C'est important ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

merci pour les liens.

En plus "moderne", on peut trouver des ACcobra like, ou encore les caterham... Tu mixes le tout à Bastille avec un mélange de Rodster et de roadster (genre 900Z1 ou CB750) et t'as un splendide plateau.


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

les Ac cobra sont commercialis&#233;es en europe via pilgrim (regardez la photo de la sierra  ) en France via Vintage Garage
3523 Rue Du General De Gaulle
45160 Olivet

Et les cath ... rahhhhh :love: quoi que je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin les Tiger ou MK qui ont un design plus moderne que les cath qui datent un peu &#224; vrai dire, c'est dommage qu'en France les cath soient si ch&#232;res, car en Angleterre ( et aussi en Irlande cf signature  ) c'est vraiment tr&#232;s abordable


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2007)

... je vous laisse entre fondus de soupapes....  


tirhum a dit:


> Denis Sire, vous connaissez ?!...
> Belles m&#233;caniques + belles carrosseries...
> Dessin magnifique et tr&#232;s soign&#233;... :love:
> 
> Quand j'aurais un peu de temps, je vous scannerai quelques cases de ses BD...




....................................... 

​


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je vous file deux sites que j'aime bien, non trois...
> http://www.classiccarprojects.com/htmlfiles/sold.html




Houaowww ! les vieux pick-up Ford, j'adoooore....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Ah yessss !!!!! Une 1303 !! Pare-brise bomb&#233;, nez busqu&#233; et phares verticaux !! Merci Rob'


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

*VVRRRR&#212;&#212;&#212;&#194;&#194;&#194;&#194;&#194;&#194;RRRR....* :love:   


_M'sieu B. _


----------



## NED (2 Avril 2007)

Tiens &#224; propos Titi...tu aimes Golden Cup?


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens à propos Titi...tu aimes Golden Cup?


Pas eu l'occasion de la lire, encore...


----------



## Hache-Hache (5 Avril 2007)

Je me souviens des voitures rapides des moteurs gonflés des chromes impeccables sous la lune, dans la nuit où l'on conduit trop vite quand dorment les gens convenables.
Je me souviens des pilotes de machines à avaler le périphérique en évitant de se tuer en espérant provoquer la maréchaussée à moustache, qui dormait elle aussi.
La course les rugissements, carnet de route folle à ne plus savoir que penser, plaqué au siège, passagers consentants.
Ce fut une nuit de gomme brûlée de belles américaines. Que foutais-je là, amené par un ami qui roulait... en 203 !
Une transam. Une corvette 74, je me rappelle, et une 930 perdue là.
Le haut du panier.
Ce n'était pas un film pour ados.
Et cette idée saugrenue que cela lui plaisait.


----------



## NED (5 Avril 2007)

Moi ma grosse experience de pilotage auto fût quand mon grand-père bossait encore pour les rallyes comme meteur au point mécano, et donc il connaissait bien le mari de michèle mouton, et du coup j'ai eu l'ocase de faire un tour de reconnaissance sur un le rallye de monte-carlo dans une audi quatro. A la place du copilote je fesait le fiérot, mais apres je fesait moins le lascard! J'avais heu....11 ans, c'était marrant !


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2007)

_P'tite pause, taf en veilleuse 5mn... :sleep: _​


----------



## woulf (31 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et puis je vais ressortir mes vieux Nitro o&#249; j'ai dessin&#233;. Je ne sais pas si &#231;a tient la route, mais je vais vous montrer cela... Des &#233;ditos, des dessins parsemant les petites annonces, des projets de calendriers, m&#234;me !



Dis, onc' Roberto, tu voudrais pas regarder dans ta pile de vieux nitro si tu retrouves pas deux mod&#232;les qui m'avaient laiss&#233; un souvenir imp&#233;rissable ?

- le premier c'&#233;tait - j'en suis quasiment s&#251;r - en couv' une Mad Max interceptor replica (la plaque 91 ou 78 faisait un peu t&#226;che, mais la caisse &#233;tait d'enfer !) - rahhh cette caisse... et ce moulbif avec la courroie qui d&#233;passe toussa toussa... r&#234;ve de gosse s'il en est ! un ptit lien (dommage que les phares aient &#233;t&#233; piqu&#233;s &#224; une Alpine !
- le second c'&#233;tait sans doute pas en couverture, mais une XJR V12 de plus de 400 cv

Si t'as le temps, bien s&#251;r


----------

